# Jwh-018



## CobraHearted69 (Apr 12, 2010)

Hello everyone,
I recently have been interested in something a buddy from work told me about. For those that dont know what it is, its a synthetic cannabinoid found in herbal incense that is more potent that marijuana. If smoked, it gives the person a high very similar to marijuana. It cannot be tested in drug tests and has a nice smell to it usually. Interested, I decided to put matter in my own hands and try it. So I went to a site (PM me if you would like the link to the site) and ordered 1 gram. I got it 2 days later and noticed it looked like a smoking blend almost. I smoked about 2-3 pinches in a pipe. When it comes to this kind of stuff, I get very skeptic. As a matter of fact, I was very skeptic on this too. But after holding each hit for around 15 seconds i walked around for about 5 minutes and then it hit me. I was totally fucked out of my mind. I was so surprised only a few pinches got me so high.

So after experiencing this wonderful adventure, I am interested in seeing on what other people think about this stuff. By the way, I'm sorry if I posted this in the wrong place, I wasn't sure where to post it.

But let everyone know what you think about this stufff


----------



## rvrdennis (Apr 12, 2010)

this is the right place to post and im interested about this substance myself


----------



## CobraHearted69 (Apr 12, 2010)

Just wait till you try it  I would reccomend putting little pinches of it into a pipe, works the best.


----------



## johnny12r (Apr 13, 2010)

from looking around online its a lot more $ then weed?was it a gram of pure powder or some kind or herb spiked with jwh018? i see places sell black mamba or spice witch is a plant kinda like marijuana called damiana with the jwh018 added. 
i'm interested and would like to try it if it was easy to get? here is a little info i found on this stuff.
http://blogs.miaminewtimes.com/riptide/2010/03/synthetic_jwh-018_weed_hits_mi.php
http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=309&sid=9859408


----------



## AlterdImage777 (Apr 13, 2010)

Ya, I got a free sample from Happyshaman and it was good but no stronger than the bud I normally smoke but for those who smoke mids or shwag it will kick your ass. there are several versions from what I know, 018 is the best and there is something about 017 that I can't remember. While it doesn't show up on a piss test, it will be made illegal shortly so I would love to grab a key and have it just for the sake of having it....then if you got shitty weed you could spray it and make it super strong anyway...some have had respiratory issues from it though, it doesn't react exactly the same as pot, though similar...extended use can lead to agitation which you wont get from weed...so I will stick to regular bud...


----------



## StreetRider (Apr 13, 2010)

2-5mg is a good dose of pure -018. Be careful if you are smoking with any novices. They can easily get thrashed on this stuff. Really nice if put on top of the real thing. Or so I've been told.


----------



## trystick (Apr 13, 2010)

Yea...you can order either the JWH-018 sprayed on a smoking spice (Black mamba, spice gold, orange krush) or you can just order the powder (like an light orange/tan hard packed powder). The powder seems to be much less expensive as just a very little pitch can get you very high. So a gram of powder ($40) would be like a 1/2 ounce of good dank.

It does not show up in piss tests. And the high seems to last much longer than weed and has more of a body high with it. But its a synthesized chemical. So the dosage is very sensitive. Its not like weed where you can smoke a lot and never OD. With JWH-018 if you take too much it can cause anxiety attacks and acute paranoia in some people (which I guess you could term as an over-dose). Thats probably why most of it is sold in very small packets sprayed on smoking spice. But it is indeed still legal right at the moment in the US (not in Europe or Australia though).

I think the powder would be worth having... if you get some weak weed you can add a tiny pitch as you smoke. You just have to get to know the dosage.


----------



## johnny12r (Apr 13, 2010)

how would i add it to weed? if its a powder how do i spray it on? thanks i think i'll buy a gram and give it a try.


----------



## shepj (Apr 13, 2010)

Anyone intending on buying any JWH-xxx's please tell me you have a .001g scale?


----------



## CobraHearted69 (Apr 13, 2010)

Its a blend spiked with the JWH-018. You can just sprinkle on weed or smoke it by itself. It gets you pretty high with only a little bit.


----------



## CobraHearted69 (Apr 13, 2010)

trystick said:


> Yea...you can order either the JWH-018 sprayed on a smoking spice (Black mamba, spice gold, orange krush) or you can just order the powder (like an light orange/tan hard packed powder). The powder seems to be much less expensive as just a very little pitch can get you very high. So a gram of powder ($40) would be like a 1/2 ounce of good dank.
> 
> It does not show up in piss tests. And the high seems to last much longer than weed and has more of a body high with it. But its a synthesized chemical. So the dosage is very sensitive. Its not like weed where you can smoke a lot and never OD. With JWH-018 if you take too much it can cause anxiety attacks and acute paranoia in some people (which I guess you could term as an over-dose). Thats probably why most of it is sold in very small packets sprayed on smoking spice. But it is indeed still legal right at the moment in the US (not in Europe or Australia though).
> 
> I think the powder would be worth having... if you get some weak weed you can add a tiny pitch as you smoke. You just have to get to know the dosage.


I dont know though, Because I know JWH-018 pure is strong as hell, but 40$ a gram? If you have 40$ laying around to spend it on that then i guess go ahead, but I'd rather get an Herbal Incense/Spice with it in the blend, and I dont mean like Spike Gold. Because the stuff I bought before, is an Herbal Incense with JWH-018 in it and you only had to smoke like a pinch or 2 for a really strong buzz to high feeling. And it wasn't harsh at all like a lot of people say.


----------



## neohippy (Apr 13, 2010)

but that 1 gram is going to equate into like 300 bowlpacks, too much can give you anxiety and a really uneasy feeling if you're not used to it


----------



## CobraHearted69 (Apr 13, 2010)

yeah truee, and yes I've experienced that lol. Not a fun time at allll/


----------



## That 5hit (Apr 13, 2010)

CobraHearted69 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I recently have been interested in something a buddy from work told me about. For those that dont know what it is, its a synthetic cannabinoid found in herbal incense that is more potent that marijuana. If smoked, it gives the person a high very similar to marijuana. It cannot be tested in drug tests and has a nice smell to it usually. Interested, I decided to put matter in my own hands and try it. So I went to a site (PM me if you would like the link to the site) and ordered 1 gram. I got it 2 days later and noticed it looked like a smoking blend almost. I smoked about 2-3 pinches in a pipe. When it comes to this kind of stuff, I get very skeptic. As a matter of fact, I was very skeptic on this too. But after holding each hit for around 15 seconds i walked around for about 5 minutes and then it hit me. I was totally fucked out of my mind. I was so surprised only a few pinches got me so high.
> 
> So after experiencing this wonderful adventure, I am interested in seeing on what other people think about this stuff. By the way, I'm sorry if I posted this in the wrong place, I wasn't sure where to post it.
> ...


my dude this same shit just happed to me 
that shit blew me the fuck away i way unfuctionally high out of my mind i have a smoke report at this link 
it was some trippy shit man

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/321082-rep-smoke-report-black-mamba.html

complete with pics 
this shit is not for the everyday use 
just once in a blue moon....trust


----------



## CobraHearted69 (Apr 13, 2010)

haha damnn just read the whole thing, you were tripping pretty fucking harddd it sounds like. That shit fucks you pretty harddd. I've only smoked a lot a couple times. 

One time I thought my T.V. had possessed me at like 2 in the morning walking around my apartment moving weird and another time I was talking to a burrito that I made in the microwave and I thought it was talking back to me lmao. Crazy shit man. I love this stuff for everyday use though, just a pinch in a pipe gives an amazing buzz which is perfect for when I have work in the morning. I'm not fucked out of my mind just feeling good when I get there. I'm dry on bud right now so I just ordered 28 grams of it for 100$ from the online store I buy from.


----------



## That 5hit (Apr 13, 2010)

thats not bad 
i gat this at a local head shop
20 a g
the guy gave me 3 for 50

trust me that shit is not for every day use


----------



## CobraHearted69 (Apr 13, 2010)

Damn, 20$ a g? At least the guy hooked you up with 3g for 50$
I guess I have to try that kind, Black Mamba it was right?


----------



## That 5hit (Apr 13, 2010)

CobraHearted69 said:


> Damn, 20$ a g? At least the guy hooked you up with 3g for 50$
> I guess I have to try that kind, Black Mamba it was right?


your local head shop should carry it 

thats shit was crazy 
i'd say it was worth the price
if you like that type of high you will have no problem paying $30 a g


----------



## CobraHearted69 (Apr 13, 2010)

Deffff sounds good for the price, I'll deff be checking it out sometime tommarow, Let you know what I think.


----------



## MrS1ck (Apr 13, 2010)

Smoke it. To me, it hit me the hardest (I've tried at least 10 different "blends" most were the same, the platinum and diamond varieties are almost always better) and had borderline trip-like effects. I definitely lost touch with this reality in exchange for several others while under the influence of this particular blend of spice. I did some research and found that it had a very concentrated amount of jwh on it. 

For all those people who don't know what to do with the jwh, grab a bottle of everclear, grab some plant matter (ie: whatever you want to smoke, I use around 5g's of plant matter) then mix the jwh (A PINCH AT MOST) up in a tupperware container until it's dissolved. Stir in your plant matter and allow alcohol to evaporate, remove plant matter, scrape tupperware and put remaining powder back in whatever container you were using to store your jwh and enjoy.


----------



## CobraHearted69 (Apr 13, 2010)

Damnn, I'll have to check that out for sure, how much is it usually?


----------



## MrS1ck (Apr 15, 2010)

CobraHearted69 said:


> Damnn, I'll have to check that out for sure, how much is it usually?



Well if I were coherent enough to read the stickies and read the rules on links, I'd post a direct link to where I get it from. But being the crafty soul that I am I can suggest to you to do a google search of "aromatic blends direct" without the quotes and click on the first link you may find what you are looking for. 

Last time I bought it it was 35 + 10 for shipping since it comes from england, takes about a week and some change to arrive but its worth it, i recommend smoking "Spice" in blunt form, always hits me harder than bowls. 

If anyone has any questions on getting pure jwh-018 send me a private message, and I'll direct you to some canadian chemical suppliers that I have used before. 


On an off topic note, 4/20 is super close, and all I have is garbage mids! It's never a happy 4/20 when you don't have good bud.

EDIT: 

Just went to the aformentioned website, figured I'd note that they are a confused bunch of brits at best. You will notice there is one Genie blend for $31 for 3g's and another that says buy one get one free, for $62 dollars, I've always used the $31 dollar one. You can order an ounce for $300 as well. 

It should also be noted that your body quickly builds up a tolerance to this chemical. This stuff isn't for every day smoking either, makes you completely couch locked and off in your own world. I recommend smoking a blunt or two every other day, while smoking bud in it's stead.


----------



## beakback (Apr 16, 2010)

CP-55940 and WIN,55 212-2 are also very promising, cp is very unstable, you should treat it like acid, brown bottle wrapped in tin foil in the freezer when your not using it, but it takes a very little, .75-5 mg smoked to get quite high, and both are reported as quite clear headed and colorful. WIN has an extra binding site on receptors that makes it more excitatory than most cannabinioids, supposed to be a nicely colorful high.


----------



## tymtpunk (Apr 16, 2010)

don't mess your weed up with this stuff. shepj is right, if you are going to dabble in this, you need a very accurate scale to the mili-, if not micro-, level. If you take too much, you will be having a good time.


----------



## shepj (Apr 16, 2010)

beakback said:


> CP-55940 and WIN,55 212-2 are also very promising


I would take WIN over CP.. I have heard CP is very overrated.


----------



## DownLikeBCPowder (Apr 19, 2010)

I can't say I know anything about the "blends" of the JWH (that is to say anything that is not strictly the pure chemical).

However I find that the pure chemical of JWH-018 is 100% legit and I assure you it is excellent in every fashion. I would, of course, recommend that one be quite conservative with the initial dosing of JWH. While I would imply that you can dose without the need of a scale, a scale is a nice thing to have. Unfortunately, any scale that would be accurate in any valuable way at the low dosages we're speaking of is a bit cost prohibitive to the casual user I would think. I do not find it necessary to utilize a scale for such a purpose (myself, I have never utilized a scale once in hundreds and hundreds of doses). After your few initial uses you will come to terms with the amount you should be smoking at any given time.

The pure chemical of JWH-018 is a real pleasure and a godsend to some. I wholly endorse its existence.


----------



## Pothead32 (Jun 28, 2010)

I just stumbled across this thread and figured I would revive it. I discovered jwh-017 only recently and I must say, im impressed! They have several varieties at my local head shop, my favorite being the Red Light. For anyone who hasent tried any of these products lately, do it! The shit is awesome but as with all good things it's not going to last.


----------



## morfin56 (Jun 28, 2010)

shepj said:


> Anyone intending on buying any JWH-xxx's please tell me you have a .001g scale?


 I'm guessing the shit is strong? what would happen if you did a 1g toke of this shit, i am basically asking if you can OD?


----------



## buddha18 (Jun 28, 2010)

I make this myself, and only charge $20 for a 3.5g bag. It's way too easy to make. No need to over-charge like people online do.




That 5hit said:


> your local head shop should carry it
> 
> thats shit was crazy
> i'd say it was worth the price
> if you like that type of high you will have no problem paying $30 a g


----------



## buddha18 (Jun 28, 2010)

Not if you spray that gram on 50g of herb. Then your all good to go.




tymtpunk said:


> don't mess your weed up with this stuff. shepj is right, if you are going to dabble in this, you need a very accurate scale to the mili-, if not micro-, level. If you take too much, you will be having a good time.


----------



## buddha18 (Jun 28, 2010)

You would have a panic attack, and either die or pass out.



morfin56 said:


> I'm guessing the shit is strong? what would happen if you did a 1g toke of this shit, i am basically asking if you can OD?


----------



## shepj (Jun 28, 2010)

morfin56 said:


> I'm guessing the shit is strong? what would happen if you did a 1g toke of this shit, i am basically asking if you can OD?


It is rather strong, ~5 milligrams JWH-018 is enough to get you rather lit. I don't know if you would OD to be perfectly honest, if you didn't you would probably wish you did (during the experience) lol. I had a bit too much JWH-081 (which is far weaker than -018 ) the other day and started tripping a bit.



buddha18 said:


> You would have a panic attack, and either die or pass out.


He might have a panic attack.. so long as you remember to control your breathing this can be avoided. As to dying or passing out, I am leaning towards pass out.


----------



## buddha18 (Jun 28, 2010)

But couldnt it be either? We both know it can cause a panic attack. Some people have died from panic attacks. So isn't either senario possible?




shepj said:


> It is rather strong, ~5 milligrams JWH-018 is enough to get you rather lit. I don't know if you would OD to be perfectly honest, if you didn't you would probably wish you did (during the experience) lol. I had a bit too much JWH-081 (which is far weaker than -018 ) the other day and started tripping a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> He might have a panic attack.. so long as you remember to control your breathing this can be avoided. As to dying or passing out, I am leaning towards pass out.


----------



## KlosetKing (Jun 28, 2010)

i personally did not enjoy jwh, especially the cost. it goes about the same price as weed does around here, so ya not much point in my opinion.

what actually scares me about jwh, is the fact that is not a natural compound and most teenagers out there dont realize that. it is merely a chemical that fits the same receptors in the brain as cannibinoids (namely CB1 and CB2). unlike mj and thc alike, this chemical has not been around since the dawn of man, and its effects are not fully understood. as a person who prefers to fully understand any chemical (at least mind altering types) i put in my body, the unkown in this case is a deterrent. even when i was doped out on deadly amounts of DXM and antihistimine for the better portion of a year, i didnt feel as uncomfortable as spice made me feel.

then again, i also get no pleasure from salvia either, so maybe its just a personal preference.


----------



## shepj (Jun 28, 2010)

buddha18 said:


> But couldnt it be either? We both know it can cause a panic attack. Some people have died from panic attacks. So isn't either senario possible?


I suppose. Indeed, but I also think most people have no idea as to how to control their mind and body. I have smoked upwards of 30+ mg's of various JWH-xxx's substances in one sitting and had no anxiety problems, it's all about controlling how you breathe. Making that argument, a 100% Sativa strain of marijuana could kill you as well (as I have had more anxiety problems from sativas than I have from any synthetic cannabinoid/agonist).


----------



## Haddaway (Jun 28, 2010)

Would the WIN55 that one of my vendors is offering be the same chemical as the WIN,55 212-2 mentioned earlier in this thread? If so, I am ordering right when I get a confirmation..

EDIT: After comparing chemical structures, will say they are one in the same.. Apparently you can't smoke the WIN?


----------



## sine143 (Jun 28, 2010)

I smoked this with a couple fiends of mine a couple weeks back. They all had drug tests coming ups, so it was herb for them. 5 hits later. Gone. Just gone. Then we watched The Machinist. Every time Christian bale wasnt wearing a shirt, we took 2 shots each. From what I hear, its very easy to build up a tolerance to herb, more so than weed. Since this was my first time dealing with it, It was the heaviest high I've ever had thus far.


----------



## Pothead32 (Jun 29, 2010)

Hey there Haddaway, be sure to let us know your experience with the WIN55.


----------



## ganjaluvr (Jun 29, 2010)

just curious.. are you people trying to find alternatives for marijuana?? or additives to sprinkle onto marijuana??

Just curious.. because if you are?? I just want to give some advice to you young kids.. don't smoke shit that's not made for smoking.

I have a feeling that you guys are trying to find replacements for the 'K2' substance.. you guys have to be some ignorant people to want

to smoke a substance that's simply made _ONLY _as an incense. There's not fucking telling whats all in the mix either.. and hell, who knows..

once on fire, the smoke from these substances such as the 'K2' could be producing some sort of poisonous vapors that your inhaling into

your lungs. So, who knows the long term effects on the human lungs and respiratory system... its just not a smart idea.


Just trying to reach out to some of you younger kids around here.. marijuana? yeah.. hell yeah. all day man.. but when it comes to smoking

shit that you have no clue to whats inside it.. that's just ignorant man.

But then again, if this isn't what you ppl are talking about.. then I do apologize, as again.. I'm just trying to lend out some good advice to the 

younger generations.


Peace..


----------



## shepj (Jun 29, 2010)

Haddaway said:


> Apparently you can't smoke the WIN?


You're not able to vape it?



ganjaluvr said:


> just curious.. are you people trying to find alternatives for marijuana?? or additives to sprinkle onto marijuana??


Personally, alternative.



ganjaluvr said:


> I just want to give some advice to you young kids.. don't smoke shit that's not made for smoking.


Don't think that because you smoke pot, it is made for smoking.. 

Smoking anything (_especially something green and chock-full of chlorophyll_) is not going to be good for you (_take a look at a chemistry equation for combustion_). So let me give advice to you old people, don't think that smoking a plant is better than a chemical if you can't back up your reasoning.



ganjaluvr said:


> you guys have to be some ignorant people to want to smoke a substance that's simply made _ONLY _as an incense.


You have to be an ignorant person to not realize that they sell it as an incense to avoid legal trouble. Maybe you also do not realize, if they market it for human consumption the FDA and probably DEA would be up their ass quicker than they could blink. 

Various JWH-xxx's and various cathinones have been marketed for "Bonsai" and "Plant fertilizers"; you put that shit in your plant and watch it die. Again, it is a legal loophole.



ganjaluvr said:


> once on fire, the smoke from these substances such as the 'K2' could be producing some sort of poisonous vapors that your inhaling into your lungs.


You could say the same thing for weed, as there are more than 400 chemicals found in the plant.



ganjaluvr said:


> So, who knows the long term effects on the human lungs and respiratory system... its just not a smart idea.


Do you not realize that smoking something with as much chlorophyll as marijuana has in it produces more carbon monoxide than cigarettes? Stop saying smoking one thing is okay and smoking another is bad. Yes some things are worse than others, but you are not using any factual data! Nor are you taking into consideration that all combustions are incomplete and burning marijuana may have biproducts that when burned, do long term damage to your respiratory system.



ganjaluvr said:


> Just trying to reach out to some of you younger kids around here.. marijuana? yeah.. hell yeah. all day man..


The JWH-xxx series substances are made to hit the same receptors as marijuana, what makes you think they are dangerous? Simply because they are synthetic? Your argument sounds very uneducated.



ganjaluvr said:


> but when it comes to smoking shit that you have no clue to whats inside it.. that's just ignorant man.


I will bet that off of the top of your head you can not tell me 10 (_of the 100+_) terpenes found in marijuana. I will bet further that you can't even tell me what a terpene is off of the top of your head. Can you list all the 400+ chemicals found in marijuana? How about the probable 1000+ during combustion? Can you tell me which are carcinogens? No, I bet you can't. That's just ignorant man.


----------



## bigfreak (Jun 29, 2010)

so i had to quit smoking bud for my job and iv started smoking kentucky blue majik,its sold as a incense only..does this have the jwh018 in it or am i way off??


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Jun 29, 2010)

JWH in moderation is quite nice. but use it too much, and it can be a mind fuck


----------



## buddha18 (Jun 30, 2010)

wow. to smoke that much, u must be "BEAST".. I'll stick to my 5mg doses.



shepj said:


> I suppose. Indeed, but I also think most people have no idea as to how to control their mind and body. I have smoked upwards of 30+ mg's of various JWH-xxx's substances in one sitting and had no anxiety problems, it's all about controlling how you breathe. Making that argument, a 100% Sativa strain of marijuana could kill you as well (as I have had more anxiety problems from sativas than I have from any synthetic cannabinoid/agonist).


----------



## buddha18 (Jun 30, 2010)

There can never be an alternative to marijuana. JWH-018 is close, but there will never be anything like burning a nice bowl of herb.
JWH-018 hasn't been proven to be toxic at all.



ganjaluvr said:


> just curious.. are you people trying to find alternatives for marijuana?? or additives to sprinkle onto marijuana??
> 
> Just curious.. because if you are?? I just want to give some advice to you young kids.. don't smoke shit that's not made for smoking.
> 
> ...


----------



## buddha18 (Jun 30, 2010)

isn't methadone only one molecule from heroin, and yet its dramatically less harmful. yes i know it's still harmful, just not to near the extent. So one molecule could be the difference between it being that much more harmful. JWH-018s chemicals structure is very much different from that of THC, so it could be more harmful than we think, but until it's proven I'll smoke it. Just occasionally ofcourse..


----------



## pot scott (Jun 30, 2010)

i eat grams of 99.8% pure jwh-018 everyday and i only have 3 types of cancer so far. two thumbs up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spoofyman (Jul 7, 2010)

buddha18 said:


> wow. to smoke that much, u must be "BEAST".. I'll stick to my 5mg doses.


I make my own incense and I've had a 100mg dose and for some reason it wasn't that strong so I decided to make my own again but make it 150mg dose. lets just say I shouldn't have made it a blunt because i felt like i was still high the next fucking day lmao


----------



## shepj (Jul 8, 2010)

spoofyman said:


> I make my own incense and I've had a 100mg dose and for some reason it wasn't that strong


Then your jwh-xxx's were not real. I guarantee if you had 100mg's of any jwh you'd be losing your mind. Maybe your scale is broken and it was 10mg's.


----------



## CobraHearted69 (Jul 8, 2010)

Damn, this shit brings back crazy memories. I really do feel like this stuff can be addicting after awhile. As fun as the high is, its probbably terrible for you. I used to smoke this stuff sooo much and get fucked up. After a while though I couldnt take it, everytime I smoked it, I got this chemical feeling, it didnt feel good at all. It felt like I just smoked a sheet of aluminum foil. All I'm saying is keep this shit in moderation.


----------



## shepj (Jul 8, 2010)

buddha18 said:


> I make this myself, and only charge $20 for a 3.5g bag. It's way too easy to make. No need to over-charge like people online do.





buddha18 said:


> Not if you spray that gram on 50g of herb. Then your all good to go.


1g JWH-xxx on 50g's herb and you charge $20/3.5g's? That means you charge $20/70mg's JWH-xxx.. I paid $40 for 2,000mg's last week. You're not overcharging?


----------



## CobraHearted69 (Jul 9, 2010)

Well I paid $99 for 28g's of this stuff in a spearmint mix and it was amazing even though I wasn't smoking just pure JWH. I had to stop with this stuff though because it became too much of a habit. I loved the fact that i only had to smoke a bit to get high. but the high was too unnatural feeling. I felt like i was smoking crack or something haha. I guess thats what happens when you smoke that stuff 3 or 4 times a day for a month or 2


----------



## jwh018free (Jul 10, 2010)

spoofyman said:


> I make my own incense and I've had a 100mg dose and for some reason it wasn't that strong so I decided to make my own again but make it 150mg dose. lets just say I shouldn't have made it a blunt because i felt like i was still high the next fucking day lmao


Your supplier is cutting your jwh. If it was pure, and you really took 100mg-150mg dose, you would have overdosed. You really need to be careful, the stuff is not a joke. 5-15mgs is the max I would ever recommend unless you have a tolerance to it.


----------



## Corben157 (Jul 11, 2010)

Cobra did you notice any kind of withdraw symptoms or odd occurrences when you stopped using this stuff after so long? 
Did you cold turkey or tapper off?


----------



## Pothead32 (Jul 11, 2010)

I would like to know the answer to that as well.


----------



## shepj (Jul 11, 2010)

Corben157 said:


> Cobra did you notice any kind of withdraw symptoms or odd occurrences when you stopped using this stuff after so long?
> Did you cold turkey or tapper off?


I'm not Cobra.. but I smoked various JWH-xxx's daily for probably ~2 months (between -073 & -081) and stopped cold turkey. I'd say the first day off sucked, but after that it wasn't bad.


----------



## boabbymac (Jul 11, 2010)

ive got too say i fucking love this stuff!!!!!got a gram on fridqay ive sold 100mg so far too a friend and ive got about 200mg left gets me soo wrecked its unbelievable .


----------



## CobraHearted69 (Jul 11, 2010)

Yeahh, It was easy to stop cold turkey because the only way to get it was to order it online, and that was a hassle. A withdraw symptom was that i was really weak and tired for a few days after all the time.


----------



## Pothead32 (Jul 11, 2010)

For me I can go to my local head shop and buy the shit so quitting cold turkey would be a little harder, but as of now I don't plan on quitting cold turkey or warm turkey. The shit is just too fun


----------



## Zeplike (Jul 11, 2010)

Pothead32 said:


> For me I can go to my local head shop and buy the shit so quitting cold turkey would be a little harder, but as of now I don't plan on quitting cold turkey or warm turkey. The shit is just too fun


you mean you can buy jwh-018 at the shop on its own or sprayed on plant stuff?


----------



## Pothead32 (Jul 11, 2010)

Sprayed on plant matter. The shop sells Spice, Ocean breeze and Red light. All JWH-018 sprayed products.


----------



## Corben157 (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks Shepj and Cobra, that's great to hear that and can only hope the same results. Swim normally feels the urge to smoke bud after she stops cold turkey with the miracle plant. So this would be great if swim had no drive for it anymore after stopping cold turkey. Fingers crossed, great magnet be kind to me.


----------



## Pothead32 (Jul 12, 2010)

huh???????


----------



## buddha18 (Jul 13, 2010)

then u still havent eaten enough potscott




pot scott said:


> i eat grams of 99.8% pure jwh-018 everyday and i only have 3 types of cancer so far. two thumbs up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## buddha18 (Jul 13, 2010)

agreed, I'll smke a good few grams of incense in a day, but i don't do it thatoften. i acyualy like pot a lot more.




CobraHearted69 said:


> Damn, this shit brings back crazy memories. I really do feel like this stuff can be addicting after awhile. As fun as the high is, its probbably terrible for you. I used to smoke this stuff sooo much and get fucked up. After a while though I couldnt take it, everytime I smoked it, I got this chemical feeling, it didnt feel good at all. It felt like I just smoked a sheet of aluminum foil. All I'm saying is keep this shit in moderation.


----------



## buddha18 (Jul 13, 2010)

I have to go through the trouble of making incense though..
but i charge a great deal less than the other incense companies..
If you get it that cheap, you should share the source.
Maybe in a pm?




shepj said:


> 1g JWH-xxx on 50g's herb and you charge $20/3.5g's? That means you charge $20/70mg's JWH-xxx.. I paid $40 for 2,000mg's last week. You're not overcharging?


----------



## buddha18 (Jul 13, 2010)

I'd rather have pot not because it feels like a chemicals but because jwh just isnt cerebral..




CobraHearted69 said:


> Well I paid $99 for 28g's of this stuff in a spearmint mix and it was amazing even though I wasn't smoking just pure JWH. I had to stop with this stuff though because it became too much of a habit. I loved the fact that i only had to smoke a bit to get high. but the high was too unnatural feeling. I felt like i was smoking crack or something haha. I guess thats what happens when you smoke that stuff 3 or 4 times a day for a month or 2


----------



## shepj (Jul 13, 2010)

buddha18 said:


> I'd rather have pot not because it feels like a chemicals but because jwh just isnt cerebral..


Try JWH-073 and then come back and tell me it is not cerebral.


----------



## brianc01088 (Jul 14, 2010)

That shit is WACK! Anyone try K2... that's what I had. The high hit me like I was smoking hash. I smoked a blunt of it and I couldn't move... I like to be able to function when I'm high... WEED IS BETTER! Ban the synthetic legalize the natural!


----------



## buddha18 (Jul 14, 2010)

i heard the potency is only half that of jwh-018, so i'd have to take twice the dose. Is this true all knowing shepj?



shepj said:


> Try JWH-073 and then come back and tell me it is not cerebral.


----------



## buddha18 (Jul 14, 2010)

Why should it be banned?
to tell you the truth this doesnt really feel like weed to me.
it's like a whole other drug.
and they havent proven this to be toxic yet.
the addiction is like that of marijuana.

so where do you see that one should be banned and the other legalized?
is it just because man made this chemical?





brianc01088 said:


> That shit is WACK! Anyone try K2... that's what I had. The high hit me like I was smoking hash. I smoked a blunt of it and I couldn't move... I like to be able to function when I'm high... WEED IS BETTER! Ban the synthetic legalize the natural!


----------



## brianc01088 (Jul 14, 2010)

buddha18 said:


> Why should it be banned?
> to tell you the truth this doesnt really feel like weed to me.
> it's like a whole other drug.
> and they havent proven this to be toxic yet.
> ...



That's exactly why.


----------



## shepj (Jul 14, 2010)

buddha18 said:


> i heard the potency is only half that of jwh-018, so i'd have to take twice the dose.


-073 is weaker, but I would not say it is only half the potency of -018. Personally, somewhere between five and ten milligrams of JWH-073 should do perfect... 



buddha18 said:


> to tell you the truth this doesnt really feel like weed to me.


It's all about the dosage. Play around with the dosages for the JWH-xxx's, once you find your perfect dose, you'll realize that it generally has quite a few characteristics of weed.



buddha18 said:


> and they havent proven this to be toxic yet.


So far, it's proved not to be carcinogenic.



brianc01088 said:


> That's exactly why.


you make no sense.


----------



## MuppetMan1989 (Jul 14, 2010)

shepj said:


> -073 is weaker, but I would not say it is only half the potency of -018. Personally, somewhere between five and ten milligrams of JWH-073 should do perfect...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm new to this whole JWH scene, and was wondering is it worth the try? I wanna get some could some one pm me a good source?


----------



## shepj (Jul 15, 2010)

MuppetMan1989 said:


> I'm new to this whole JWH scene, and was wondering is it worth the try?


Yes, it's worth a try. Please edit out that source from your post, then PM me.


----------



## ph33ric (Jul 15, 2010)

be EXTREMLY careful with this. stuff. some brands are way more potent then others.... i got spice gold back when customs didnt know what it was and u could smoke pipes of it and ur str8, it would keep you high for so long, you wild feel it when you wake up and well into the next day..... then i got some zohai rx, smoked 3 big hits of it, and i definitely od'd on the stuff. i checked other sorces and many other confirm, Extreme paranoia, Rappid heart rate ( terrifyingly rappid) increased blood pressure, trouble breathing, and termbling of the body, it lasts for about 2 hours till symptoms go away.


----------



## pot scott (Jul 15, 2010)

i just smoked a hotspot in some stuff i had, i was straight slo mo, heart racing for atleast 2 hours. it felt like i was watching myself do everyhting from another person's view. like i was in a dream that won't end. i started freaking out, but everytime that happened I thoyught of happy thoughts and used deep breathing technique and i was straight


----------



## Corben157 (Jul 16, 2010)

I've been smoking this for 3 weeks now and smoked abit over a 2 month span before this, I'm smoking the white powder said to be 99.9% pure by the vendor, I started off a little slow but now I just shovel this stuff into my pipe till I'm blasted away. It tappers off after an hour an a half normally and if its a day off I'll re-dose before then, Its a very nice body high and makes colors more vivid, and vision gets blurry when I smoke a lot of it. 
I don't get paranoid, my heart doesn't race and I never panic, I'm very comfortable on this stuff and do public things on it, since I don't get silly and its just a body high the only thing that gives me away is my eyes which sometimes isn't very noticeable.
Had 2 friends try it others wouldn't, one freaked out, and the other likes it a lot.

The only time I got a little freaked out was when I smoked a ton of the stuff and started watching the Animatrix with the machines taking over the earth, It blew my mind lol.


----------



## pot scott (Jul 16, 2010)

u probably shouldn't be shoveling 99.9% pure jwh into your pipe and smoking it, people get horrible withdrawals from smoking large quantities of the straight chemical, and u can become addicted much quicker than spice.


----------



## Corben157 (Jul 16, 2010)

Whats a good alternative? 
I'm about to move in a month to where I can't have a vaporizer and don't wanna spend the money for one then throw it out so soon.


----------



## pot scott (Jul 18, 2010)

Corben157 said:


> Whats a good alternative?
> I'm about to move in a month to where I can't have a vaporizer and don't wanna spend the money for one then throw it out so soon.


make herbal incense with the jwh embedded onto herbs of ur choice than you can jus buy a cheap pipe or make a homemade one to use


----------



## Pothead32 (Jul 18, 2010)

Yup.......


----------



## buddha18 (Jul 20, 2010)

brianc01088 said:


> That's exactly why.


so we should rip apart all the buildings and streets man created 2?


----------



## buddha18 (Jul 20, 2010)

shepj said:


> -073 is weaker, but I would not say it is only half the potency of -018. Personally, somewhere between five and ten milligrams of JWH-073 should do perfect...
> 
> could you be more precise?
> If i lace my incense with jwh-018 and use 20mg/g, how much 073 would it take to have the same potency.
> ...


thank you.xD


----------



## buddha18 (Jul 20, 2010)

Could i have a source if i pm u..?



shepj said:


> Yes, it's worth a try. Please edit out that source from your post, then PM me.


----------



## buddha18 (Jul 20, 2010)

I love those feelings. and just smoke less. experiment. start with like .2g from a new supplier.
thats what i would do...



ph33ric said:


> be EXTREMLY careful with this. stuff. some brands are way more potent then others.... i got spice gold back when customs didnt know what it was and u could smoke pipes of it and ur str8, it would keep you high for so long, you wild feel it when you wake up and well into the next day..... then i got some zohai rx, smoked 3 big hits of it, and i definitely od'd on the stuff. i checked other sorces and many other confirm, Extreme paranoia, Rappid heart rate ( terrifyingly rappid) increased blood pressure, trouble breathing, and termbling of the body, it lasts for about 2 hours till symptoms go away.


----------



## buddha18 (Jul 20, 2010)

I smoked 25mg of the 018 on a bowl of damiana(non-infused) and had what felt like a panic attacc. It felt so amazing. it felt like i was trippin balls... it was enjoyable and not at the same times..







pot scott said:


> i just smoked a hotspot in some stuff i had, i was straight slo mo, heart racing for atleast 2 hours. it felt like i was watching myself do everyhting from another person's view. like i was in a dream that won't end. i started freaking out, but everytime that happened I thoyught of happy thoughts and used deep breathing technique and i was straight


----------



## buddha18 (Jul 20, 2010)

i lost my appetite when i stopped smokin this and i couldnt fall asleep...




Corben157 said:


> I've been smoking this for 3 weeks now and smoked abit over a 2 month span before this, I'm smoking the white powder said to be 99.9% pure by the vendor, I started off a little slow but now I just shovel this stuff into my pipe till I'm blasted away. It tappers off after an hour an a half normally and if its a day off I'll re-dose before then, Its a very nice body high and makes colors more vivid, and vision gets blurry when I smoke a lot of it.
> I don't get paranoid, my heart doesn't race and I never panic, I'm very comfortable on this stuff and do public things on it, since I don't get silly and its just a body high the only thing that gives me away is my eyes which sometimes isn't very noticeable.
> Had 2 friends try it others wouldn't, one freaked out, and the other likes it a lot.
> 
> The only time I got a little freaked out was when I smoked a ton of the stuff and started watching the Animatrix with the machines taking over the earth, It blew my mind lol.


----------



## buddha18 (Jul 20, 2010)

im still not addicted, but i have noticed slight headaches and a loss of appetite and insomnia, so i stopped for awhile..



pot scott said:


> u probably shouldn't be shoveling 99.9% pure jwh into your pipe and smoking it, people get horrible withdrawals from smoking large quantities of the straight chemical, and u can become addicted much quicker than spice.


----------



## buddha18 (Jul 20, 2010)

oh no....
not another craccpipe scott...




pot scott said:


> make herbal incense with the jwh embedded onto herbs of ur choice than you can jus buy a cheap pipe or make a homemade one to use


----------



## shepj (Jul 20, 2010)

buddha18 said:


> Could i have a source if i pm u..?


I will never hand out a source.. I will trade sources and I will verify if a source is legit or a scam.



buddha18 said:


> I smoked 25mg of the 018 on a bowl of damiana(non-infused) and had what felt like a panic attacc. It felt so amazing. it felt like i was trippin balls... it was enjoyable and not at the same times..


That's what happens when you smoke 25mg's  If you actively control your breathing and keep your body relaxed it can be quite pleasant though.


----------



## Deuce2010 (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey guys, newbie here! I know I should have probably introduced myself here but I couldn't resist posting in here asap! Is this stuff really that hard to get where u all are? I've got an unlimited supply locally...but would love to find out how to make it myself!


----------



## Corben157 (Jul 20, 2010)

Jwh-018 and Jwh-073 Testing
Article on it
There's tests for this stuff now. "Window of detection up to 72 hours" and that they developed it because "We have received numerous requests from our clients for a K2 and Spice drug test," Albert Berger, General Manager, RTL.

My bad this is old stuff then.


----------



## shepj (Jul 20, 2010)

Corben157 said:


> There's tests for this stuff now. "Window of detection up to 72 hours" and that they developed it because "We have received numerous requests from our clients for a K2 and Spice drug test," Albert Berger, General Manager, RTL.





> Performed on QTrap LC/MS/MS equipment


Any gc/ms or lc/ms test kit could detect these synthetic cannabinoid-like products.. this is not new.


----------



## buddha18 (Jul 21, 2010)

shepj said:


> I will never hand out a source.. I will trade sources and I will verify if a source is legit or a scam.
> 
> That's understandable, but i had 2 atleast ask.xD
> 
> ...


oh yess. it was quite mind blowing, but still i want more cerebral. think i mite give the 073 a try. is it the most cerebral form of jwh-xxx?


----------



## buddha18 (Jul 21, 2010)

This stuff is easy to get just about anywhere. if your local headshops dont supply it, theres always the internet. mite be a lil more dif 2 obtain in aus. though.



Deuce2010 said:


> Hey guys, newbie here! I know I should have probably introduced myself here but I couldn't resist posting in here asap! Is this stuff really that hard to get where u all are? I've got an unlimited supply locally...but would love to find out how to make it myself!


----------



## shepj (Jul 21, 2010)

buddha18 said:


> oh yess. it was quite mind blowing, but still i want more cerebral. think i mite give the 073 a try. is it the most cerebral form of jwh-xxx?


I don't know if it is the most cerebral.. there are like 300 and I have yet to try them all  JWH-073 is very comparable with a high grade sativa.


----------



## manlookingj (Jul 24, 2010)

I enjoy reading everyone comments. I've been making my own daiamna mixed with first. jwh018. waiting for a the right spray bottle. when i got one it turned out to be industrial big, for the little amount of mixed to misted over the substance;2 grams ended up costing like 90 bucks free shipping enough for like 70-75 grams of leaf. The sprayer didn't work right, I practicably spill and dripped it on there, figured i screwed it up. But no, after it was mixed and dried, it impressed me. A next batch of 18 and 73, gram each mixed with the same substrate. You dissolve the power in bout 40ml or more of acetone, pure. and once mixed and dried for a couple of days airing out all of the acetone is gone leaving good quality smoke. I guess the pure 18 is a little more intense and squirrely. but still pretty similar with different grades of real grass. 
I started this endeavor with kind of a experiment of cleaning myself out, but cheating I suppose. Regardless I've got test strips for thc and after now, being a good thirty days, I still test positive. I read something about jwh18 has some effect the slowing the metabolism of drugs being purged from the body. So maybe it just takes longer to leave my system. Either that or I picked up some daminma leaf for 10 buck a pound on ebay that has some kick ass thc in it. 
Either way, I do like the grass, but. One thing about it, the effects are pretty much the same in my opinion, and cost a lot less to have bout 100 bucks for three ozs quality incense.
As long as it's mixed I don't think you have the danger of taking too much. Although darmina leaf is harsh.


----------



## pot scott (Jul 25, 2010)

damiana leaves aren't harsh, dissolved plastic is however.



manlookingj said:


> I enjoy reading everyone comments. I've been making my own daiamna mixed with first. jwh018. waiting for a the right spray bottle. when i got one it turned out to be industrial big, for the little amount of mixed to misted over the substance;2 grams ended up costing like 90 bucks free shipping enough for like 70-75 grams of leaf. The sprayer didn't work right, I practicably spill and dripped it on there, figured i screwed it up. But no, after it was mixed and dried, it impressed me. A next batch of 18 and 73, gram each mixed with the same substrate. You dissolve the power in bout 40ml or more of acetone, pure. and once mixed and dried for a couple of days airing out all of the acetone is gone leaving good quality smoke. I guess the pure 18 is a little more intense and squirrely. but still pretty similar with different grades of real grass.
> I started this endeavor with kind of a experiment of cleaning myself out, but cheating I suppose. Regardless I've got test strips for thc and after now, being a good thirty days, I still test positive. I read something about jwh18 has some effect the slowing the metabolism of drugs being purged from the body. So maybe it just takes longer to leave my system. Either that or I picked up some daminma leaf for 10 buck a pound on ebay that has some kick ass thc in it.
> Either way, I do like the grass, but. One thing about it, the effects are pretty much the same in my opinion, and cost a lot less to have bout 100 bucks for three ozs quality incense.
> As long as it's mixed I don't think you have the danger of taking too much. Although darmina leaf is harsh.


----------



## r7o2d6 (Jul 25, 2010)

Man.. this shit isn't too good for you I wouldn't think. As well as the fact that it DOES show up on drug tests, Just not as weed, It shows up as amphetamine


----------



## pot scott (Jul 25, 2010)

where does it say that anywhere?



r7o2d6 said:


> Man.. this shit isn't too good for you I wouldn't think. As well as the fact that it DOES show up on drug tests, Just not as weed, It shows up as amphetamine


----------



## pot scott (Jul 25, 2010)

yes, but it would be quite a cost for a company to do basic urine test and those complex tests ur talking about.



shepj said:


> Any gc/ms or lc/ms test kit could detect these synthetic cannabinoid-like products.. this is not new.


----------



## shepj (Jul 26, 2010)

pot scott said:


> yes, but it would be quite a cost for a company to do basic urine test and those complex tests ur talking about.


I do not see the price for the testing offered via redwoodtoxicology.. as they state:



> Performed on QTrap LC/MS/MS equipment; providing definitive synthetic cannabinoid biomarker test results


I would imagine it is an expensive test. I will use the military for my example, you take a piss test, I do believe it is gc (or lc)/ms'd.


----------



## buddha18 (Jul 28, 2010)

but it's the most cerebral of the series youve tried..?





shepj said:


> I don't know if it is the most cerebral.. there are like 300 and I have yet to try them all  JWH-073 is very comparable with a high grade sativa.


----------



## buddha18 (Jul 28, 2010)

what kind of damiana are u smokin? mines some of the smoothest herb ive ever had.




manlookingj said:


> I enjoy reading everyone comments. I've been making my own daiamna mixed with first. jwh018. waiting for a the right spray bottle. when i got one it turned out to be industrial big, for the little amount of mixed to misted over the substance;2 grams ended up costing like 90 bucks free shipping enough for like 70-75 grams of leaf. The sprayer didn't work right, I practicably spill and dripped it on there, figured i screwed it up. But no, after it was mixed and dried, it impressed me. A next batch of 18 and 73, gram each mixed with the same substrate. You dissolve the power in bout 40ml or more of acetone, pure. and once mixed and dried for a couple of days airing out all of the acetone is gone leaving good quality smoke. I guess the pure 18 is a little more intense and squirrely. but still pretty similar with different grades of real grass.
> I started this endeavor with kind of a experiment of cleaning myself out, but cheating I suppose. Regardless I've got test strips for thc and after now, being a good thirty days, I still test positive. I read something about jwh18 has some effect the slowing the metabolism of drugs being purged from the body. So maybe it just takes longer to leave my system. Either that or I picked up some daminma leaf for 10 buck a pound on ebay that has some kick ass thc in it.
> Either way, I do like the grass, but. One thing about it, the effects are pretty much the same in my opinion, and cost a lot less to have bout 100 bucks for three ozs quality incense.
> As long as it's mixed I don't think you have the danger of taking too much. Although darmina leaf is harsh.


----------



## buddha18 (Jul 28, 2010)

I would like to purchase a 5lb brick of plastic please.xD



pot scott said:


> damiana leaves aren't harsh, dissolved plastic is however.


----------



## buddha18 (Jul 28, 2010)

how do u figure?



r7o2d6 said:


> Man.. this shit isn't too good for you I wouldn't think. As well as the fact that it DOES show up on drug tests, Just not as weed, It shows up as amphetamine


----------



## shepj (Jul 28, 2010)

r7o2d6 said:


> Man.. this shit isn't too good for you I wouldn't think. As well as the fact that it DOES show up on drug tests, Just not as weed, It shows up as amphetamine


It is apparent that you should not think. How does a cannabinoid agonist (aminoalkylindole/naphthoylindole) show up as an alpha-methylphenethylamine?


----------



## Dubious06 (Jul 28, 2010)

If you smoke a lot of bud, you end up falling asleep-- no harm, no foul. But what happens to you if you smoke too much JWH-- anyone here taken it too far? If so, what happened?

I'd also like to know its chemical composition, and what exactly the effects are on your physiology. I'm a bit of a science nerd with my drugs and like to know what exactly it's doing to my body and why. Good stuff guys, and nice thread C.H.69. Cheers.


----------



## boabbymac (Jul 28, 2010)

Dubious06 said:


> If you smoke a lot of bud, you end up falling asleep-- no harm, no foul. But what happens to you if you smoke too much JWH-- anyone here taken it too far? If so, what happened?
> 
> I'd also like to know its chemical composition, and what exactly the effects are on your physiology. I'm a bit of a science nerd with my drugs and like to know what exactly it's doing to my body and why. Good stuff guys, and nice thread C.H.69. Cheers.


 well i smoked about 100mg of jwh-018 over a 12 hour period and i ended up munching fucking loads and passing out much the same as smoking a load of indica.
the best combo has got too be 25mg jwh-018 vaped in a lightbulb then 2 fat ass bongs of sour silver haze i honestly didnt know wether i was coming or going hahaha has got too be the best 'high' ive felt in a long time felt like id just smoked my first bong all over again!!!!


----------



## shepj (Jul 28, 2010)

Dubious06 said:


> If you smoke a lot of bud, you end up falling asleep-- no harm, no foul. But what happens to you if you smoke too much JWH-- anyone here taken it too far? If so, what happened?


Some people have panick attacks, but smoking too much of a sativa could render one to the same state.


----------



## pot scott (Jul 28, 2010)

does anyone no the levels of jwh it takes to over dose?


----------



## MakinProgress (Jul 28, 2010)

Don't take this scientifically... but I *think* it's impossible to OD in the same way it is with THC. You can have too much and feel anxiety, but I don't know anything about an actual OD.


----------



## Dene (Jul 28, 2010)

pot scott said:


> does anyone no the levels of jwh it takes to over dose?


This Stuff is Dangerous!!!!!!! *One whole gram of the White power should do it!!!!!!*

I did A line! For those who do not use Drugs;;;; That is just a pinch about the amount of powder in a sweet and low packet!!!! I fell asleep And I was *still Hallucinating* when I woke up Six hours latter!


----------



## pot scott (Jul 28, 2010)

but u lived...


----------



## shepj (Jul 29, 2010)

Dene said:


> This Stuff is Dangerous!!!!!!!


It's not dangerous, you not using a milligram (.001g) scale is dangerous... you can't blame your being an idiot on a substance.


----------



## MORD (Jul 29, 2010)

Dene said:


> This Stuff is Dangerous!!!!!!! *One whole gram of the White power should do it!!!!!!*
> 
> I did A line! For those who do not use Drugs;;;; That is just a pinch about the amount of powder in a sweet and low packet!!!! I fell asleep And I was *still Hallucinating* when I woke up Six hours latter!


lol

I'm pretty sure you're supposed to SMOKE it.. not snort it... although I do love to stick things up my nose


----------



## Dubious06 (Jul 29, 2010)

I don't think snorting it would of ever crossed my mind, but worth noting-- that made me laugh thanks. Good stuff, cheers.


----------



## GodsCreat0r (Aug 15, 2010)

I had this stuff , and it was interesting , but i was hearing voices at some points .

I still pretter real bud tho , nothin beats the taste and the high .

Quality medecine i tell you

Also my joints had been a bit achy.


----------



## Hayduke (Aug 27, 2010)

shepj said:


> Making that argument [death from panic attack], a 100% Sativa strain of marijuana could kill you as well


OMFG...ROFLMAO...News flash! you can no die from smoking sativa!!!!...but 30g of JWH-xxx...now that is just fine!...Hey Melamine is just as fooking good as protein! put it in your infant formula...an Science Diet!...WOW! 



shepj said:


> Don't think that because you smoke pot, it is made for smoking..
> 
> Smoking anything (_especially something green and chock-full of chlorophyll_) is not going to be good for you (_take a look at a chemistry equation for combustion_). So let me give advice to you old people, don't think that smoking a plant is better than a chemical if you can't back up your reasoning.
> 
> ...


Wow!!!!!!! Give me a break!!!!! you can't name any of that crap either...but all that stuff makes you sound really smart...but you smoke JWH-xxx...so now this old ignorant dude is confused???? I just learned that smoking pot is bad...hell a sativa just might kill me!!!! probably a big government conspiracy covering up all the cannabis deaths!!!!

You silly kids...raiding moms medicine cabinet...oh now we're out of robitussin!!! I'll just eat a bunch of these cough and cold pills...just to see what will happen!!! Heck this stuff sounds kewl...I took Ochem so I know what I am doing! Silly rabbit, Trix are for kids!



pot scott said:


> but u lived...


shucks...no Darwin award...;(



GodsCreat0r said:


> I had this stuff , and it was interesting , but i was hearing voices at some points .


Damn...sign me up!!!


----------



## shepj (Aug 28, 2010)

Hayduke said:


> OMFG...ROFLMAO...News flash! you can no die from smoking sativa!!!!


OMFG...ROFLMAO...News flash! JWH-018 only has an affinity four-times that of THC, meaning if you were to die from JWH-018 from any other reason than reaching the LD-50, you would have died from four-times that amount in THC. Sativa's are notorious for making people really anxious (_and I am sure people have had anxiety attacks_), JWH-018 just gets you there faster due to its potency.




Hayduke said:


> Wow!!!!!!! Give me a break!!!!! you can't name any of that crap either...


Just because you do not understand how terpenes work nor their effects when in marijuana does not mean I do not. I can name many of them, as a matter of fact, I have a journal that I started probably about half a year ago with all the terpenes I could find documentation on that is present in cannabis to use as a flavor and aroma map.


----------



## hubbardBud24 (Sep 17, 2010)

no it dont man i really dont know how safe it is to smoke if u know anything other than me just reply back but no it dont have jwh-018


----------



## Auzzie07 (Sep 18, 2010)

Deemsters are better.


----------

